

Joseph Weizenbaum died at age 85 - coffeeaddicted
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Weizenbaum
One of the founders of computer science, famous for his Eliza application and an outspoken critic of artificial intelligence died in Berlin at the age of 85.
======
bayareaguy
The wikipedia link for him doesn't mention this but I thought he also had
something to do with the weird japaneese parallel-prolog fifth-generation AI
project Feigenbaum and McCorduck wrote about.

